# utkwił wzrok w



## jazyk

W mojej książce czyta się: _Urwał nagle i utkwił wzrok w jakiś punkt ponad moją głową_. Według mojego słownika konstrukcja poprawna jest _utkwić wzrok w kimś/czymś_. Wpisałem _utkwił wzrok w _w Google i przykłady, które znalazłem, łącznie z jednym z _utkwił wzrok w jakimś punkcie_ na pierwszej stronie, zgadzają się z moim słownikiem. Czy możemy powiedzieć, że tłumacz książki na polski pomylił się albo jest jakaś różnica między konstrukcjami tymi, której nie widzę?

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## mietagosia

Witam! Twój słownik podaję poprawną wersję. Nie ma żadnej różnicy między konstrukcjami, ale zdarza się, że w mowie potocznej Polacy mylą przypadki, tak jak w przytoczonym przez Ciebie kontekście. Na przykład, wiele osób używa mianownikowej zamiast wołaczowej formy, gdy się do mnie zwracają ("Gosia!" zamiast "Gosiu!"), itp. Tłumaczom, którzy również są ludźmi i użytkownikami języka, jak widać także zdarza się popełniać tego rodzaju błędy. 

Pozdrawiam miłośnika języka polskiego!


----------



## dn88

Muszę przyznać, że "utkwił wzrok w jakiś punkt" brzmi dość zabawnie, nawet w mowie potocznej


----------



## Thomas1

Ja bym powiedział, że "utkwił wzrok w jakiś punkt" jest niepoprawne.


----------



## Valkenberg

Również uważam, że użycie biernika zamiast miejscownika jest tutaj błędne. Być może książka, w której jest zdanie, jest stara- język się zmienia. Być może autor (lub postać, która wypowiada to zdanie) pochodził z regionu, gdzie taka składnia byłą używana.


----------



## jazyk

> Być może książka, w której jest zdanie, jest stara- język się zmienia.


Książka ta została wydana  w roku 2007.


----------



## BezierCurve

Według mnie jest to niepoprawna forma. Być może wynikło to z podobieństwa do innych zwrotów, np. "wlepić wzrok" (wtedy biernik jest jak najbardziej na miejscu). 

Być może nawet autor tak pierwotnie napisał, potem zmienił "wlepić" na "utkwić" zapominając o reszcie  Kto wie?

Jazyk, twoje wyczucie polskiej gramatyki jest imponujące!


----------



## jazyk

Dziękuję. Nadal się uczę.


----------

